# Atlantis Model Company Poll #2



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Hello everyone, this poll is based on all new toolings 1/8 Scale. No drawings on anything yet. This poll you can only vote for one selection, I removed the multiple feature. Please post any pics on the actual kit ideas they are welcomed. I will post a poll every couple of weeks. Thanks for all the input. 

http://atlantismodelcompany.blogspot.com/


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

There were at least THREE I wanted to vote for. Very tough to prioritize.

- GJS


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

I know I will see how this goes the poll itself does not have many options you can allow multiple selections or not.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

I would like to see a classical ROBIN HOOD ( something that would not require licensing ) and yet, still be very reminicent of Errol Flynn.


























- GJS


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool....of course I voted for the Grim Reaper :thumbsup:









That would be a Grail kit for me:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Reaper all the way!!

Santa Claus....Really?


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Jimmy B said:


> Reaper all the way!!
> 
> Santa Claus....Really?


 
The only way I would even be *mildly* interested in a Santa Claus model kit is if it were based on a classic Haddon Sundblom illustration. 

I know there have been those who have suggested it in the past but, really... aren't there plenty of plaster Santa figures and other ornamental Santas available each year that pretty much fill that need?

- GJS


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I voted for the reaper, but I so wish they'd repop Sealab.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey...The Grim Reaper Stuffing Santa down a Chimney might make a good kit
Mcdee


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

There must be something up with my computer. I'm getting the Atlantis page but I can't see anywhere to vote in a poll.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Does this work for you?
http://atlantismodelcompany.blogspot.com/


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

This poll is for new tools only. Sealab is great.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

MEGA1 said:


> This poll is for new tools only. Sealab is great.


I should have read things more closely!  But yeah, Sealab is great!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

As much as I'd like to see Abraham Lincoln continuing the Great Presidents series (I have SUCH plans for him,dahling...yessssss...), I had to vote for a Grim Reaper...right, Denis? :wave:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> Does this work for you?
> http://atlantismodelcompany.blogspot.com/



All I'm getting is the same page as before with the new figures at the top starting with Jesse James. I can't see any link to vote in a poll?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

deadmanincfan said:


> As much as I'd like to see Abraham Lincoln continuing the Great Presidents series (I have SUCH plans for him,dahling...yessssss...), I had to vote for a Grim Reaper...right, Denis? :wave:


Yeah I'd be down for a Lincoln or two myself....but if we can only vote for 1...Grim Reaper gets my Vote:thumbsup:

....and SUNGOD, that's wierd...The grim reaper isn't at the top of that page???
When I click on it here is what I see...
Grim Reaper 1/8 
Robin Hood 1/8 
Benjamin Franklin 1/8 
Santa Claus 1/8 
George Washington 1/8 
Abraham Lincoln 1/8 
Bruce Lee 1/8 

Show resultsVotes so far: 16 
Days left to vote: 6 

Mcdee


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> Yeah I'd be down for a Lincoln or two myself....but if we can only vote for 1...Grim Reaper gets my Vote:thumbsup:
> 
> ....and SUNGOD, that's wierd...The grim reaper isn't at the top of that page???
> When I click on it here is what I see...
> ...




The only thing I'm getting at the top of the page is the Atlantis logo then the date, classic Aurora kits built by John Graziano and then Jesse James.......no sign of the reaper or any of the other ones.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Sungod try to clean out your cookies cache and refresh your browser--what browser are you using? google blog runs the poll software. Anyone else having issues?


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

I'd like to see all the ideas listed done up as kits! But If I have to pick just one for the poll it'd be Robin Hood.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

I voted Grim Reaper also! I would also buy a Abraham Lincoln and Bruce Lee.

How about a 1/8 Blade ? (Snipes) Just a thought!


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

A Grim Reaper model kit would have to be something very outstanding in order to appeal to me. My problem with the Grim Reaper is the same inherent problem I have with THE FORGOTTEN PRISONER OF CASTLEMARE: generic skeleton.

Generic skeleton figures are a dime a dozen - especially at Halloween. If I wanted a Grim Reaper figure I could easily pick up a generic skelton, pose it to my own liking, and add the robes myself.

I just can't see plunking down full price for a model kit of something so generic that I could easily fashion it for myself. If I'm going to invest in the cost of an actual model kit, I want it to provide something with a degree of exclusivity and uniqueness.

- GJS


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

What happened to the Scarecrow, Gargoyle, and Haunted Tree? Can't say the new list interests me much. If I had to vote for one it would be Santa Clause. Preferably a European Santa.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I think Sungod has the Jesse James virus on his machine! Anyway, I voted for the Grim Reaper, I guess I am just not too into historical figures and such. It has to be something scary or geeky.

Bob K.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Robin Hood would be quite cool!

Grim Reaper a close second for me.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I don't find anything generic about THE FORGOTTEN PRISONER OF CASTLEMARE... it is a one of a kind kit and still a great seller! I'd really like to see a Grim Reaper as I believe Atlantis wouldn't just repop and old Renwall Medical Skeleton with a robe on it, but a unique and spooky creature from our worst nightmares...I actually can't think of another 1/8 skeleton kit ever made availible other than the FORGOTTEN PRISONER of CASTLEMARE.
as far as a degree of exclusivity and uniqueness goes... Skeletons can have quite a variety of different personas and 'looks' to them and there has never been a 1/8 Styrene Grim Reaper model kit....ever, so I guess that covers that. I believe this could be a very big seller for Atlantis :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

I know there are at least three I would like to see as kits. Since we can only vote for one I had to go with Robin Hood. Though a Grim Reaper and Abraham Lincoln kits would also be very cool.


----------



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Dr. Brad said:


> ... but I so wish they'd repop Sealab.


I second that...


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

With that great build of the Jesse James kit, I wish it was on the Atlantis list. But I voted for Lincoln. Otherwise, I fear "the world will little note, nor long remember what we say here...."


----------



## billy b (May 29, 2007)

Anyone up for Prince Valiant?


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

MEGA1 said:


> Sungod try to clean out your cookies cache and refresh your browser--what browser are you using? google blog runs the poll software. Anyone else having issues?




It could be my browser IE. It most probably needs updating as I haven't updated for a while.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Solium said:


> What happened to the Scarecrow, Gargoyle, and Haunted Tree? Can't say the new list interests me much. If I had to vote for one it would be Santa Clause. Preferably a European Santa.




I was hoping to see the scarecrow too.


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

rkoenn said:


> I think Sungod has the Jesse James virus on his machine! Anyway, I voted for the Grim Reaper, I guess I am just not too into historical figures and such. It has to be something scary or geeky.
> 
> Bob K.


 
Amen to that. I don't imagine the bison and Black bear kits sold that well...Not geeky at all for me.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

billy b said:


> Anyone up for Prince Valiant?


 Me! Btw, I voted Robin hood.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

billy b said:


> Anyone up for Prince Valiant?


 Me! :wave: Btw, I voted for Robin Hood, hopefully the Errol Flynn version


----------



## malachite (Nov 30, 2009)

The Batman said:


> The only way I would even be *mildly* interested in a Santa Claus model kit is if it were based on a classic Haddon Sundblom illustration.
> 
> I know there have been those who have suggested it in the past but, really... aren't there plenty of plaster Santa figures and other ornamental Santas available each year that pretty much fill that need?
> 
> - GJS


 Maybe not Santa Claus but the Christmas Carol / Scrooge conjures up some great possibilites for model dioramas even if it is only once a year and not on this list.


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

Matthew Green said:


> Amen to that. I don't imagine the bison and Black bear kits sold that well...Not geeky at all for me.


The Aurora original issues were huge sellers,being listed in their catalog for like 13 years.Now if everbody buys the Atlantis reissues it will help generate money for new kits.

Santa Claus has already been done in styrene,i have one but rare!










brian


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Is there anything the Japanese haven't turned into a styrene kit?!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Not a difficult choice for me--I _really_ want that Abraham Lincoln kit! But I have to admit a Grim Reaper kit would probably be more attractive to a larger market.

Hey, how about a combo kit? Lincoln in his seat at Ford's theater, Booth behind him with pistol in hand, and the Grim Reaper behind both of them overseeing the event as it unfolds? Atlantis could follow that up with a kit of Kennedy in the back seat of a '61 Lincoln Continental convertible with Jackie by his side, and "zap action" that makes his head snap back and to the left. :thumbsup:

What, too soon? :devil:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

One of my favorite kits....








Thankfully ....no zap action....
Mcdee


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I seem to have got things sorted now as the poll is now displayed for me but Mega......where's that scarecrow?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

BACK and to the left.
BACK and to the left.
_BACK_...

WE GET IT ALREADY!!!

:lol:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Well,the Robin Hood costume is basically a standard one in both movies and older TV series.So an Errol Flynn head as well as an additional story book head would be welcomed by many Robin Hood fans.Hopefully in a bow and arrow shooting position.Of course the Green Arrow kit would be great as well.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yoiks! And awwaaaay!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Still no sign of da Scarecrow!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

SUNGOD said:


> Still no sign of da Scarecrow!


I believe that will be on another poll...and the Zombie on yet another poll, so they aren't competing against each other....is my guess
Mcdee


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> I believe that will be on another poll...and the Zombie on yet another poll, so they aren't competing against each other....is my guess
> Mcdee




Ahh.....that could be it!


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Reaper is what i would love to see.. but with a great base to go with the kit, maybee the Reaper collecting a soul from a body??


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Looks like the Reaper's winning by a big margin.


----------



## auroralover (Dec 12, 2009)

That Grim Reaper looks pretty scary, I'd like that!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I like that the reaper is getting the votes. Basing it fundamentally on that graphic would be great. Then they need to position him in a graveyard with two or three tombstones, possibly a partially open grave, and a dead tree or such. As far as everyone asking about the skeleton himself, if a big part of the model is the robe than only a skull inside it and skeletal hands outside will show. They then just need to get a good sculptor to do the original sculpt for the model.

Bob K.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

That sounds absolutely Spooky Bob :thumbsup:
Maybe a skeletal foot, or toes visible beneath one of the folds in the robe?
Mcdee


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Now this gets way complicated but they could do a Reaper at someone's door step with the guy opening the door and a hugely frightened expression on his face. The Reaper would be pointing his finger at the guy standing at the open door with scythe in his other hand. That would be totally eerie but would require a lot of plastic.

Bob K.


----------



## Chuck (Apr 29, 1999)

Ummmm.....where's the "none of the above" button?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Chuck said:


> Ummmm.....where's the "none of the above" button?


.....Oh......That's over on the Moebius Forum....
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I bet you can't guess what I voted for.....
He'd need a nice Auroraesque base to go with him though- something detailed without going too far over the top. I'd hate to see him overshadowed by the base.
He needs to be done in an "Aurora" 1/8 scale too if you know what I mean....

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> .....Oh......That's over on the Moebius Forum....
> Mcdee




Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

One day of voting left and so far here are the results...

Grim Reaper 1/8 69 (46%)

Robin Hood 1/8 34 (22%)

Benjamin Franklin 1/8 0 (0%)

Santa Claus 1/8 4 (2%)

George Washington 1/8 2 (1%)

Abraham Lincoln 1/8 23 (15%)

Bruce Lee 1/8 16 (10%)

Mcdee 1/8 0 (0%)


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Darn, and I was hoping to get a McDee with rifle in hand! Or was that a Red Ryder? Whatever, darn!

Bob K.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Chuck said:


> Ummmm.....where's the "none of the above" button?




I must admit only the reaper really interests me out of that lot (still not near the top of my wants list though) but what's top of your wanted list Chuck


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

SUNGOD said:


> I was hoping to see the scarecrow too.


Now I'd change my vote if they included "The Scarecrow of Romney Marsh."


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

BronzeGiant said:


> Now I'd change my vote if they included "The Scarecrow of Romney Marsh."




One big problem with that......licensing. And Disney licensing too!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

rkoenn said:


> Darn, and I was hoping to get a McDee with rifle in hand! Or was that a Red Ryder? Whatever, darn!
> 
> Bob K.












Yeah....you know Bob....
If the above was all by itself in a poll....
I've got a funny feeling it would come in a close second 
Mcdee


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

I will add none of the above as a answer next time. Next poll will be a reissue type.
Poll Number 1 winner Blackbeard or Crusader?
Did the Crusader pull it out or was something funny going on?
Basically if Santa pulls this out, I wont know what to make of it.
22 hours left.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I think Blackbeard's the winner of poll #1 with Capt. Kidd a very close second.
Something's not right about the Crusader taking out the first poll IMHO....

Grim Reaper hands down for poll #2.

Everything you've suggested would be cool in my book but I'd really love to see the Grim Reaper!!

Chris.


----------



## Chuck (Apr 29, 1999)

MEGA1 said:


> I will add none of the above as a answer next time. Next poll will be a reissue type.
> Poll Number 1 winner Blackbeard or Crusader?
> Did the Crusader pull it out or was something funny going on?
> Basically if Santa pulls this out, I wont know what to make of it.
> 22 hours left.


Thanks, I think it is important for you to know if there is NO interest as opposed to people just picking something to complete the poll. BTW, I placed my first order a few days ago - looking forward to it's arrival.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks like the Grim Reaper tops this poll...
Grim Reaper 1/8 87 (50%)

Robin Hood 1/8 36 (21%)

Benjamin Franklin 1/8 0 (0%)

Santa Claus 1/8 4 (2%)

George Washington 1/8 4 (2%)

Abraham Lincoln 1/8 24 (14%)

Bruce Lee 1/8 16 (9%)



Votes so far: 171 
Poll closed 


I would absolutely love to see this kit go to fruition:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Rea-PER!!!
Rea-PER!!!
Rea-PER!!!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I third this motion...
Motion carried (sounds rude...).
GRIM REAPER!!!!!
Not to seem pushy but on the shelves last week will be fine....

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Auroranut said:


> I third this motion...
> Motion carried (sounds rude...).
> GRIM REAPER!!!!!
> Not to seem pushy but on the shelves last week will be fine....
> ...


I agree, Chris..preferably Tuesday last...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

By the way Mega1...Thanks for posting these polls :thumbsup:
They are, in themselves, fun....
When's the next one? 
Mcdee


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> One of my favorite kits....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who produced this kit???

fortress


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

It's not a model kit, but rather a die cast made by a company called Mini Champs...
Here's a link I just found and I've never seen one Cheaper than this! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Kennedy-Car-Pre...447?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a0eb8fb6f

There is an identical one a few ahead of this for $500.00 and this one is $130.00 OBO...Check it out... just go to Ebay and punch in Kennedy Car...
Here is a link to more info on it...
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=321277
Cheers
Denis


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

fortress said:


> who produced this kit???
> 
> fortress



I think that's the 1/43 diecast by Minichamps and not a kit.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Mcdougal beat me to it!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Way off topic here but for you interested in this Kennedy Car...
In my travels for info I found this video and the first part talks about this exact Minichamps Kennedy Car...but I believe the rest of the video will hold special interest for all die cast collectors...enjoy :thumbsup:
Here's the link
http://happidayz.com/7636/car-room-live-full-episode-december-4-2010/

Now Back on Topic...
Hope this Grim Reaper is considered seriously by Atlantis :thumbsup:...and
can't wait for Poll #3!!!
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> It's not a model kit, but rather a die cast made by a company called Mini Champs...
> Here's a link I just found and I've never seen one Cheaper than this!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Kennedy-Car-Pre...447?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a0eb8fb6f
> 
> ...



Very Nice! Thanks mcdougall.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I was going to buy one of those too. I wish I had now as it's shot up in price.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I wonder how useful either poll #1 or poll #2 will be towards Atlantis releasing any of the kits chosen by the modelers who voted for them.Out of poll one,will they take just the first top ones.Out of poll two,any of them at all will be even considered to be released.


----------

